# Solar Water Heater by Novotherm



## bugsy999 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi,

Sorry to bother you but I am looking for anodes for a Novotherm solar water heater I have in Sicily. This came with me from Cyprus when I relocated and works to my hearth's content. 

I would particularly be interested in a company in the Ragusa, Siracusa, Catania region (or for that matter Sicily). I am happy to order from someone in the mainland but prefer to deal direct if I can.

Thanks,
Paul


----------

